# Rapha: ready, set, flame!



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

So I was at Cycle Mode 2009 yesterday (Japan's answer to Interbike) and for whatever reason, I spent a GREAT deal of time looking at Rapha's new line of apparel. Now, I like a nice jersey, pair of bibs, or jacket as much as the next guy, but never would have considered the kinds of prices that Rapha demands of their apparel. Well, until I really got a chance to look at them in person as opposed to online.

This stuff is simply beautiful. My crew and I spend as much time touring the country by bike as we do going out for simple hammer fests, so why not look damn good doing it? I don't know, I just feel good about a really nice looking piece of kit for some reason. For instance, it sure seems a lot more comfortable to me stopping for mid-ride lunch somewhere in a nice, merino jersey. 

Anyway, I was actually so impressed with Rapha's cycling cap that I went straight home and bought one online (they were out of my size at the show). $40 sure seems like a lot when you think about it, but lord knows I blow that on "consumables" all the time. Why not, right?

Now, I'm looking at the soft shell gilet as well as maybe a jersey or two. The gilet goes for $205....steep I know, but still less than a lot of Assos stuff, and certainly beautiful.

Anyone else onboard with Rapha, price be damned?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm not here to flame and you should certainly spend your money as you please. I am on board with buying good gear, but I will jump ship when I get asked to pay club dues for exclusivity. When I got their 'Rapha rides Norddal' catalog in the mail the other day, I thought the Abercrombie and Fitch teen department went for a ride in the rain and let some hipster do a photo shoot. 

All nice and dandy, just not my style.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I LOVE my Rapha stuff. 

I only tried/bought Rapha stuff when the Rapha flame threads kept popping-up.
The more they pop-up, the more I think about buying more from them. 

Some pricing IS crazy, some is reasonable. BUT, I only ride everyday . . . . . .


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I would love to try some Rapha stuff but it is not in the budget right now and I'm not even sure they make stuff in a true XXL.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> I would love to try some Rapha stuff but it is not in the budget right now and I'm not even sure they make stuff in a true XXL.


not even a true XL


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, a lot of their products are obscenely expensive, but that is also the case for the majority of "name brand" cycling gear. I have seen people flame Rapha and then admit that they wear Assos gear (just as expensive). 

What I think really bothers people is Rapha's marketing methods, which can be interpreted as pretentious. Many also feel that Rapha portrays itself as a prestigious brand rooted deeply in the history of the sport, though in reality they were only formed in this decade. This is certainly a ploy to influence the impulsive "wannabe" with more money than they know what to do with, right? Probably so to some extent, but I'm not going to get too fired up about that because every company that wants to make money uses some sort of marketing strategy to persuade people to buy their product. That is business. When everything is said and done, most people that purchase Rapha gear are very satisfied with it, and feel that they have a well made and stylish product that will last for a long time. Because of this, I can't accept the argument that Rapha is selling snake oil. 

I also have to admit that I personally think that Rapha really does produce the best looking cycling gear that I've seen. That is my opinion. For many people, garish jerseys and such are a fundamental part of their enjoyment of cycling, and that is fine. I personally think that the majority of cycling gear is hideous, and I can't help that. One can pose an argument that I am simply not in tune with the heartbeat of cycling and that I "don't get" it. On the other hand, if I wore gear that I thought was ugly because I was trying to fit in and be cool, then I would be just as bad as the "wannabe" that throws his money away on expensive equipment because he thinks it will make him faster. To me, I find Rapha's understated look to be appealing, and I appreciate the fact that they aren't selling clown suits. If I were wealthy, I would probably spend money on Rapha clothing. For now, I'll just enjoy the beautiful photography on the website. Right now I mostly wear lower priced Pearl Izumi gear, which actually looks decent and works nicely, and I spend my money on derailleurs and wheels and such.


----------



## light_monkey (Apr 27, 2005)

*nicely said*



thechriswebb said:


> Yes, a lot of their products are obscenely expensive, but that is also the case for the majority of "name brand" cycling gear. I have seen people flame Rapha and then admit that they wear Assos gear (just as expensive).
> 
> What I think really bothers people is Rapha's marketing methods, which can be interpreted as pretentious. Many also feel that Rapha portrays itself as a prestigious brand rooted deeply in the history of the sport, though in reality they were only formed in this decade. This is certainly a ploy to influence the impulsive "wannabe" with more money than they know what to do with, right? Probably so to some extent, but I'm not going to get too fired up about that because every company that wants to make money uses some sort of marketing strategy to persuade people to buy their product. That is business. When everything is said and done, most people that purchase Rapha gear are very satisfied with it, and feel that they have a well made and stylish product that will last for a long time. Because of this, I can't accept the argument that Rapha is selling snake oil.
> 
> I also have to admit that I personally think that Rapha really does produce the best looking cycling gear that I've seen. That is my opinion. For many people, garish jerseys and such are a fundamental part of their enjoyment of cycling, and that is fine. I personally think that the majority of cycling gear is hideous, and I can't help that. One can pose an argument that I am simply not in tune with the heartbeat of cycling and that I "don't get" it. On the other hand, if I wore gear that I thought was ugly because I was trying to fit in and be cool, then I would be just as bad as the "wannabe" that throws his money away on expensive equipment because he thinks it will make him faster. To me, I find Rapha's understated look to be appealing, and I appreciate the fact that they aren't selling clown suits. If I were wealthy, I would probably spend money on Rapha clothing. For now, I'll just enjoy the beautiful photography on the website. Right now I mostly wear lower priced Pearl Izumi gear, which actually looks decent and works nicely, and I spend my money on derailleurs and wheels and such.


Can't afford to wear Rapha at this point in my life having to raise three young children, but I've always found Rapha's understated look quite appealing.


----------



## _ulysses_ (Nov 27, 2009)

About 2 years ago I bought my first piece of Rapha kit. A green club jersey with an orange stripe across the chest. I can attest to the quality. 2 years later it's still going strong. I've worn it at least once or twice a week, washed it at least once a week.. that's 100 times through the washer. Picked up another jersey and the stowaway jacket recently. Most my other club printed crap gets used for a season and ditched.. it'll be a sad day when I have to retire this jersey.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

ulysses....works fro Rapha?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I think Rapha is something to pay attention to- Right now, their gear is ridiculously expensive. 

BUT, it sells.

Why does it sell? My take is this- some people don't want to wear super-tech looking gear. Their jerseys are low-key and stylish. You could probably wear them off the bike and not look like a total idiot. And once you try a decent wool jersey, it is very hard to go back to lycra/whatever. 

SO, eventually someone else will figure this out and make less expensive wool stuff that doesn't have logos on it (are you listening, vintage velos?) or has really simple, classic styling (ibex, I'm talking to you)...


----------



## icebreaker (Dec 1, 2009)

..........


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't have any qualms with people spending their money on expensive gear. Lots of cycling gear is expensive.

However, when I am riding in traffic, I want to stand out. I want drivers to see me, so I wear brightly colored gaudy jerseys and jackets particularly during the colder months when the light is low. During the winter, my neon green vest, jacket and rain coat see the most use. I may look like a nerd, but at least drivers see me.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

icebreaker said:


> Rapha sells well because of the understated classic look, yes. It also sells well because it is, very simply, very comfortable.
> 
> I have some Rapha jerseys and I have Rapha bib shorts. The bib shorts are probably the most comfortable I have ever worn.
> 
> I have some jerseys from Vintage Velos as well. They are nice enough. But they are coarser than the Rapha product and they do not hold their shape anywhere near as well.


Completely agree about Vintage velos.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

People are free to spend their money as they wish. I have a decent collection (at least I think so) of Rapha items and everyone of them gets used and slightly abused. Some items wear better than others and I curse my dryer sometimes if it's over "lint-y", but that's probably my issue and not theirs. Their customer service is great (mostly only spoken with the team in Portland). Their stuff is more expensive than other brands, but cheaper than Assos and you avoid the space invader - mid 90's rave look. I've bought most of my items on sale or buying the bundles.

Their bibs are very comfortable, but I like the pad in my Nalini shorts just a little more on my SLR, but I've ridden some saddles where the Rapha bibs feel better. The uppers are more comfortable than any other bib I've worn. Their caps will slightly shrink after washing so if you are in between sizes, size up.


----------



## _ulysses_ (Nov 27, 2009)

tarwheel2 said:


> I don't have any qualms with people spending their money on expensive gear. Lots of cycling gear is expensive.
> 
> However, when I am riding in traffic, I want to stand out. I want drivers to see me, so I wear brightly colored gaudy jerseys and jackets particularly during the colder months when the light is low. During the winter, my neon green vest, jacket and rain coat see the most use. I may look like a nerd, but at least drivers see me.


They have other options, it's not all earthy-toned, dark colors. Looking at their current season.. there's a red jersey in both a long and short sleeve (I have). Wind jacket in light blue (I have) and a bright day-gloish orange. A red softshell jacket, etc.


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

I have two Rapha hats (one I bought cheap myself the other was a present), and would like to have a jersey of theirs, but they are too expensive. I think that they make nice stuff, others make just as nice stuff, but people are right too, they take the elitist approach to marketing, etc.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

No flame here. I have to hand it to Rapha. Someday they will be a case study at Harvard Business School, I think. They've taken the current cycling ethos and turned it on its ear. While the cycling "mainstream" goes for high-tech equipment and fabrics that seem to change every six months to supposedly make us .012 kph faster, Rapha has gone the other direction. Simple, elegant designs that are supposedly built to last. Ride hard, ride for joy and look/feel comfortable doing it.

I, too, have a closet full of $50 Lycra jerseys that look like crap after two years of hard riding. I would gladly trade four of those for one jersey that I love and that will last.

I have never owned a piece of Rapha kit, and would probably never pay full retail for one. But I would be curious to try one. I personally find Lycra and similar materials to be pretty damn uncomfortable off the bike, especially in warm weather.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

When I see Rapha stuff, Swobo comes to mind. I still own a couple of there merino jerseys. 
Swobo have since morphed into more of a hipster/singlespeed/messenger outfitter.
We'll have to wait and see if Rapha can fair any better in this niche market...


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

No experience with Rapha. I like quality gear too. Maybe they make great stuff. But in my financial position, it would be ridiculous FOR ME to go that route. I nearly choked looking at their catalog/prices.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I was just checking prices- Rapha Jerseys aren't even that expensive in comparison to other styled (not just a single color) wool jerseys- 

short sleeve rapha is $150.

Short sleeve Ibex is $110-125

short sleeve vintage velos is $138

I mean, if you want wool with some measure of detail, it's gonna cost you a little more.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

buck-50 said:


> I was just checking prices- Rapha Jerseys aren't even that expensive in comparison to other styled (not just a single color) wool jerseys-
> 
> short sleeve rapha is $150.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I was saying earlier. I have seen plenty of people flame Rapha to a crisp and then put in a good word for Assos. It simply does not make sense. The most expensive jersey that Rapha makes is their winter jersey, which is $220. This is a long sleeved, heavy duty sportwool jersey with zippered vents and a brushed fleece inner. Assos markets the ss.13 short sleeved jersey for $320. In my personal opinion, it is rather generic looking. I am certain that it is a fantastic and well made jersey, but it is the one that shows the benchmark for how expensive cycling gear can actually be. Giordana is the same way. Again, I can't really afford to buy Rapha gear either, but I don't think that their pricing is outside of the range that cyclists will pay for high end gear. Their gear does serve a purpose, and some people don't want to look like clowns on their rides. If these forums were filled with people complaining about how their Rapha jerseys fall apart and give them skin rashes, I would feel differently. That is not the case, however. In this cycling world where people are willing to pay almost a thousand dollars for an electronic Dura Ace front derailleur, or 484 dollars for a NON electronic Super Record rear derailleur, I think that a lot of the people that are flaming Rapha are attacking them for some other reason. 

Anyway, I'm glad they are there because I find the articles and photography on their website and publications to be more interesting and aesthetically appealing than the vast majority of what is out there to represent cycling. Yes, there is a little bit of fantasy involved with it, but I wouldn't exactly call it smoke and mirrors. I think they are portraying the sport through the same lens that I like to see it (and yes, I do know that they have a financial incentive to do so; business is business). I am actually surprised at how few publications and manufacturers are taking this approach towards cycling, as other sports with a history, such as golf, have been very successful doing so. Golf is full of expensive publications with pictures of foggy courses in Scotland that sell expensive hickory shafted golf clubs with wood drivers. This are very appealing to some of those that will never tour with the PGA, but consider themselves enthusiasts and enjoy the history and aesthetic of their sport. I do not race for a living, and I have no use for a $500 carbon fiber rear derailleur that is going to explode when I crash and is probably going to be indistinguishable (to me) from the well functioning 7700 derailleur that I am still using as far as performance is concerned. If I had that kind of money to spend on cycling gear for myself right now, I would probably get much more enjoyment from a comfortable and attractive sportwool kit that seems "in tune" with what I see as the cycling aesthetic. I feel this way because I am not a professional cyclist, I do not spend lots of money to shave grams off of a 17+ pound bike that feels pretty darn light and fast to me, and due to the fact that I ride because I enjoy it and the mountains here in western North Carolina are so beautiful. 

I guess that I am included in their target audience, except for the having loads of money part....


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Very reasonable comparisons you make (to Assos, Giordanna, etc). I mean, the short sleeve classic jersey is made of their Sportwool blend (that gets RAVE reviews) and includes a pair of matching arm warmers...for $195. With a discount here and there, you could probably look at around $170. I don't have too much problem paying that for a beautiful jersey that I can wear for 3 1/2 seasons that not only looks great, but also fits and wears well.

Sure, some of their items may be a little over the top, but some of the more "daily use" type things aren't all that bad.


----------



## icebreaker (Dec 1, 2009)

.......


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I really wish I'd picked up a few of the country jerseys this year (especially the belgium one), but I missed them.

Saw a preview of spring 2010 club jerseys and the color combos are hideous. Hope they have some good stuff in the other ranges this spring...


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

i don't have any of their stuff but i wish i did. i think it's quality gear that looks great and it's well marketed. i will buy some soon when I have a few more $$$. i wish i had less volume and more quality in my cycling clobber draw!!! you just can't go wrong on wool, looks good, works great in cold/cool/hot and doesn't smell!!!!

I wish i had bought their IF branded cross jersey with the orange detailing (no longer available); 

http://www.rapha.cc/cross-jersey-1/

I also really like this, and as a result of this thread will probably buy one now!!!

http://www.rapha.cc/long-sleeve-jersey-09/


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I love my Rapha Cross Jersey.. found it on a clearance rack at my LBS and it was marked down 40% for some reason. It's the best longsleever i've ever worn. Regulated my body temp in any temp i rode with it (mid 40s to mid 70s). It was also stylish enough that when i forgot to bring a shirt with me to school, i was able to wear that and still look normal. 

I want to get more stuff, but im pretty much poor now, but I would buy again if i found a good deal.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

GroundEffect (http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/) make cheap merino jerseys mainly for MTB
but still quite serviceable on the Road


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Rapha's a bargain compared to the Assos clothing line, and probably more durable and will last longer.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

I like to buy things I really like and will enjoy for a long time.

I have a Rapha jersey, bibs, merino socks, hat and a neck collar on the way. They are all great.

I have three pair of Assos bibs and two jerseys I also really like. The Assos might be often more expensive but if you watch the internet you can get some excellent discounts. The bibs have all been purchased for under $130 - not the most expensive Assos but about $100 off. Early winter gloves and liner are on the way.

Buy quality. Cheaper in the long run.

Jeff


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Could someone recommend good online dealers for Assos, Rapha, Etxe Ondo, etc?


----------



## icebreaker (Dec 1, 2009)

limba said:


> Could someone recommend good online dealers for Assos, Rapha, Etxe Ondo, etc?


Rapha.cc


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Since you're unlikely to find it much discounted from msrp, I figure http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=TOP_BRAND is as good as anyplace. They have both rapha and assos. 

I have three assos jerseys and a pair of arm warmers. The jerseys fit me really well and will probably last many years. I got one of the jerseys on special at competetive cyclist and the rest on ebay at considerably less than msrp. it just takes awhile to get lucky and get a good deal.


----------



## campaleches (Nov 18, 2008)

Just curious... anybody wearing anything from Earth, Wind & Rider? It looks very nice to me, but it would be helpful knowing of any first-hand experiences
Their wool clothing pretty much shares the old-school, understated look of Rapha's. Not cheap, but significantly cheaper than Rapha.

http://www.earthwindandrider.com/index.php


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

I never see Rapha discounted - maybe if you have a local dealer clearing out items or a few items on the Rapha site.

I think Competitive Cyclist provides a great website with great reviews so I get my Rapha gear there. Just received a red Winter collar yesterday and used it on a two hour ride last night. It was great and I will be wearing it again tonight.

Jeff


----------



## _ulysses_ (Nov 27, 2009)

Rapha does discount some of their previous season items. It's on their website. Usually odd-sizes and color combinations, the leftovers that didn't sell.

I finally received a stowaway jacket in misty blue. My first Rapha jacket. Really impressed with the construction, fit and color. A little pricey, but I'm sure it will last for many seasons.


----------



## senor_mikey (May 11, 2009)

*How do they all fit?*

I like the last years Rapha Club model in blue, which is still around , I wear an xxl in Castelli or Nalini.... will the Rapha XL fit me? I'd love to have one.

And... anybody have any luck with the Castelli wool blend jerseeys? They have a few long sleeve models out this year.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I tried on tons of bibs, knickers, tights, jerseys, vests, caps and jackets from Assos, Rapha, Sugoi, Giordanna and Castelli yesterday at La Bicicletta in Toronto. I loved the Rapha stuff! I bought two bibs, tights, a jersey with arm warmers and one Assos short sleeve jersey.
Very nice stuff. I preferred Rapha's bibs over Assos high end stuff.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*flame!? what flame!?*

Actually, this thread has opened me up to Rapha. Sure, some of the stuff (especially the accessories) has "bling factor" priced into it (i.e. $160 sneakers are automatically "cool" because of the price  ), but nothing like Assos. Also, a lot of the jerseys w/ Merino wool aren't priced bad at all if you compare the pricing to other clothing goods using Merino.

I'll now be getting a jersey soon...


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Assos and Rapha are expensive but so is everything else. Louis Garneau, Pearl Izumi and Sugoi aren't cheap and they're no where near the quality of the higher end stuff. Look at the pockets, zip the zippers, feel the material on your skin... it *is* noticeably better. I would never buy something thinking "well this one costs more so it must be better". I tried everything on from every brand in store, there is a difference.
I love my Sugoi skull cap and full fingered gloves but Sugoi's bibs are torture to me, so are Louis Garneau's. Try Assos, Rapha, Etxe Ondo and Giordanna on for yourself and decide if it's worth the extra money.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

_ulysses_ said:


> About 2 years ago I bought my first piece of Rapha kit. A green club jersey with an orange stripe across the chest. I can attest to the quality. 2 years later it's still going strong. I've worn it at least once or twice a week, washed it at least once a week.. that's 100 times through the washer. Picked up another jersey and the stowaway jacket recently. Most my other club printed crap gets used for a season and ditched.. it'll be a sad day when I have to retire this jersey.


I have jerseys that are 15 years old and are still like new - a jersey had damn well better hold up - it's just a shirt. Rapha's prices are ridiculous and their marketing makes me vomit. I have one pair of Assos shorts and they are worth the money - but $200 jerseys from anyone are straight up stupid. Assos at least has the technical knowledge to back up their pricing.


----------



## MaxCycles (Nov 24, 2009)

I think that Rapha stuff looks good. I don't own any of their products, but I do enjoy all the video/photo content on their site. The rides look so fun. Plenty of pavement mixed with gravel. They seem to have a real passion for riding. Maybe it's just good marketing...but it works for me.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a heavy desire for Rapha's Swift jersey, and think its classy and priced decently in a relative sense. Unfortunately black is not a color that wears well in our climate.


----------



## light_monkey (Apr 27, 2005)

*got one...*

I was in the market for a winter long sleeve jersey, but Rapha's winter jersey seemed more appropriate for a winter in Boston than in SF South Bay. Rapha's long sleeve jersey seemed enough as long as I wear a long sleeve base layer. After saying that I won't get a Rapha, I bought a its grey long sleeve jersey. 

Tried on most of the brands that Palo Alto Bicycles had to offer, but I kept coming back to Rapha. It felt so good against my skin, and the fit was better than anything else I wear. Instead of going with my head, I went with my heart and bought one as a belated birthday gift to myself.

It better be at least twice as good as my Pearl Izumi or I'll be kicking myself in the ass!


----------



## _ulysses_ (Nov 27, 2009)

I too have Rapha long sleeve that I sometimes pair with a long sleeve base layer.. throw a wind jacket over that and can ride in temps down to around 38ish.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Please explain me how it is possible to produce and sell nice merino zip collar sweaters for only $30 but a Rapha merino jersey with back pockets costs $200

$170 for the pockets ?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Please explain me how it is possible to produce and sell nice merino zip collar sweaters for only $30 but a Rapha merino jersey with back pockets costs $200
> 
> $170 for the pockets ?


Because no one else is making one. 

You could buy a couple cheap merino sweaters and try doing it yourself...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I wear a merino faux-turtle neck as a wool base layer for winter cycling.... 

very nice and cheap, costed $30 from Macy's

Bought it one size smaller, so I get "cycling" fit 

No back pockets though


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Quality of merino can vary a great deal IMHO. Haven't tried Rapha yet, but I own several Swobo items and love love love them. Way better fabric than the cheaper merino sweaters I have from the dept store.


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, since I started this thread, I've recieved the classic jersey and the Rapha gilet. First off, the comfort, quality, and fit are certainly first rate. Rapha adds those little details here and there that you aren't going to get from a lot of the other major manufacturers. 

One thing that I like about the jersey in particular, is the way it fits my upper body. I have a very athletic build, and have been lifting weights for a long time. Now, I'm not huge or anything, but most jerseys that fit me in the midsection tend to be SUPER tight in my chest, shoulders, and arms. I'd consider this jersey as a "club fit" cut - nicely tailored through the upper body and mid-section but still comfortable in the arms. It's rare I find a combo like that.

The gilet is also the nicest "vest" I've ever seen. Attention to detail everywhere, and little things like a hidden zip pocket in the front, angled rear pockets, cinch cords with little barrel adjusters under the front hem, etc. Sure, you pay for it but I think that with a vest being one of the most versatile items you can have, it's nice having one that is so well made. I'll get a ton of use out of it.

My buddy showed up for a ride this weekend in the Rapha classic softshell and the Rapha bib tights - now I have apparel envy...again. :mad2:


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

E 12 said:


> Now, I'm not huge or anything, but most jerseys that fit me in the midsection tend to be SUPER tight in my chest, shoulders, and arms. I'd consider this jersey as a "club fit" cut - nicely tailored through the upper body and mid-section but still comfortable in the arms. It's rare I find a combo like that.QUOTE]
> 
> Brother I hear ya. I have the same problem. I ride and lift, and whilst I ain't Arnie I do have a fair set of guns (and a bit of a beer gut sadly). I often get fine fit in the body but overly tight on the arms. I've actually had to cut a few arm warmers and jerseys to avoid cutting my circulation off. I'm 34" waist, 40-42" chest and 16.5" on the arms (up to 17.5" if I'm in a lifting rather than cycling cycle - no pun intended).
> 
> Might try one, I've been looking for an excuse to buy Rapha for ages!!!!


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

I have 2 Rapha Bibs, 2 Rapha Club jerseys and 1 cotton cap. It's all good and my favorite item is the cap. Pricey you bet esp the cap but I'd buy another and am presently looking for a deal on the winter cap. After putting on the bibs the first time I thought WTF, who put a Depends in here for a pad, but after riding in them I found them to be excellent. The bibs are definitely made for long distance (100 mile plus) rides. I like the little features too like the small pocket in the back of the bibs for keys or small items.

The jerseys are made from Sportwool, a blend (40% Merino IIRC). They have excellent details like the pump pocket and the sealed pocket for an Ipod or phone. The only downside to the jerseys is that at least for me, they are good only to about 85*, above that temp,they are just too hot. They do make a lighter weight jersey with an open weave back but I haven't tried it and last year it came in only black or white.

Prior to buying the Rapha, I had an Ibex Merino SS Jersey and there is no comparison. The Rapha is soooo much better designed. The Ibex (95% wool 5% Lycra) sags terribly when you fill the pockets and looks like crap when you do. It is suitable only for local rides in an even temp when you don't load pockets. It is nicely made however.

I have done several rides in temps around 30* wearing a Smartwool med wt zip T base under my Rapha SS Jersey and with just a light jacket over the top. I also have a Sugoi Merino zip T base that is almost as good.


----------



## IlikeBikes (Sep 15, 2007)

I would love to buy some Rapha clothing. Its just that I cant afford to.


----------



## limborider (Feb 1, 2010)

i think some people are missing the point and the others are just looking for something to whine about even though they have no first hand experience with the product.

i think rapha has simply filled a void that had been there for decades. its for riders who don't aspire to be pros or look like them. they also seemed to put a lot of thought into specific attributes of the jerseys and jackets/gilets.

don't get me wrong....there is a lot of pointless and silly, over the top stuff, in the rapha line....luggage? cravats? a tiny little magazine? a bomber jacket? a line of fixed clothing? shorts with an 11" inseam?

the jerseys are what they do best and after buying a club and country jersey i was sold. got rid of all my rivendell, swobo, and pearl izumi stuff.

what i've got now is all i'll ever need (the new club jersey colors are goofy and the new country jerseys don't look as nice as the ones with the colors on the chest): one club jersey, three country jerseys, two long sleeve jerseys, the standard gilet, and a lightweight softshell (that has taken a backseat to the gilet). not a single problem so far. 














since someone mentioned a case study was in order......

https://www.designcouncil.org.uk/Case-Studies/All-Case-Studies/Rapha/ 






if you wear xl or xxl, there is lots of stuff already on clearance. this will get you 10% extra off those xl and xxl items and free shipping. XL2010


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Birddog said:


> snip... The only downside to the jerseys is that at least for me, they are good only to about 85*, above that temp,they are just too hot. They do make a lighter weight jersey with an open weave back but I haven't tried it and last year it came in only black or white.


This is really personal opinion. I live in Fort Lauderdale and will ride with my black classic jersey in 95 degree heat with 90% humidity. Once the temperature spikes being hot is hot, regardless of what you have on. If I have the preference to grab my lightweight jersey, I will, but only because the fit is a little tighter.


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

I have some and it is nice. Hell, I even splurged one year and bought the ridiculous Paul Smith/Rapha jersey. Does it make any financial sense? Not that one anyway.

Then again, just keep your eyes open, there are opportunities to get it cheaper occasionally. There are also companies doing the whole wool composite thing also (Luna is doing it for women anyway) but their styling varies a lot.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

If anybody sees Rapha stuff on sale, besides the clearance clothing on the Rapha site, post it here for the fans.


----------



## chandne (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, I'll definitely try the Rapha knickers if they ever go on sale. I do have some Assos knickers and they are far better and more comfortable than my Pearl Izumis, Sugois, or Louis Garneaus.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I live in Canada and I'm interested in ordering some stuff from the Rapha site. Does anyone know how much duty I'll have to pay?


----------



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

As a young guy, I choose the stuff I wear off the bike for two reasons: comfort and to look good for girls. I think these are pretty universal reasons among guys. While I do buy a bunch of stuff at discount (Marshalls, Ross, etc.) sometimes you do find a great shirt that runs $250. 

I'm explaining this to make a point: I'll kick out some dough if I'm dressing for a girl on a date. But I'll be damned if I'll throw down two bills to dress for the guys I ride with. Regardless of how much they might appreciate a palette of subtle grays and pastel pinks hugging the contours of my ass.

Functionally, Sugoi is every bit as nice as Assos, and literally a quarter of the price.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Starter said:


> Functionally, Sugoi is every bit as nice as Assos, and literally a quarter of the price.


*No, it's not.*
Sugoi shorts are torture to me. I've tried all of their bibs and can't wear any of them. Their jersey/jacket zippers don't zip easily. I can zip my Rapha and Etxe Ondo clothes one handed. Sugoi's socks stain and wear out faster than more expensive brands...
Whether the difference is great enough to spend the extra bucks is up to you but there absolutely is a difference.


----------



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

limba said:


> *No, it's not.*
> Sugoi shorts are torture to me. I've tried all of their bibs and can't wear any of them. Their jersey/jacket zippers don't zip easily. I can zip my Rapha and Etxe Ondo clothes one handed. Sugoi's socks stain and wear out faster than more expensive brands...
> Whether the difference is great enough to spend the extra bucks is up to you but there absolutely is a difference.


*Yes, it is.*
Every cyclist has brands of bibs that fit and do not fit them... For instance, Castelli shorts rape me. While you may have an anatomy that disagrees with Sugoi's particular fit, the fact remains that the materials, construction, and overall finish of Sugoi clothing is every bit as good as that found on Rapha and the exotic brands... Often better. The zippers on Sugoi are top of the line, durable, and zip easily. Their socks are, well, socks. I've used everything from Performance brand socks to Rapha, and there is no law that the socks get better as the price goes up... In fact some of the cheapo socks own the higher-end stuff.

I'll definitely concede that Rapha and the ultra high-priced stuff delivers a certain look and vibe that the other brands do not, and for those into that whole scene, that's apparently worth the dough... but they offer nothing in terms of functionality, performance, and quality that can't also be found at a lower price point.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

To me, one added benefit of Rapha is that it looks more like real clothing. Many/most other brands are not only inferior in material and construction, but they tend to be styled more on the pro team cyclist superhero costume side of things. Rapha has the function of quality cycling gear, but with a reserved, classic appearance.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

We disagree Starter. i own a bunch of Sugoi, Louis Garneau and Pearl Izumi stuff and it's no where near the quality of Rapha or Assos or Etxe Ondo. If I showed the clothing to non-cyclists they could look at all the little details and figure out which one is superior.


----------



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

Sugoi may be the same price point as LG and PI, but it's better stuff. Funny you should mention non-cyclist's opinions... While packing for a trip, my girl grabbed what she thought was my "nicest" jersey, a Sugoi longsleeve job, passing up several EO's and, yes, a Rapha (it was a gift).


----------



## limborider (Feb 1, 2010)

Starter said:


> But I'll be damned if I'll throw down two bills to dress for the guys I ride with.


there are only guys in your regular ride group? my deepest sympathies. 

but lets set aside riding for a moment.

since you noted the price of rapha, i'll quote a wise man: retail is for suckers. i hope you didn't pay retail for the rapha you own (aside from the gift).

the sugoi i've had in the past was ok. the problem is that all the jerseys now, look like 70's future concept clothing. who wants to look like that?

also, i like how you state your opinion as though it were fact.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

One thing I've been getting a kick out of Rapha about lately is how often their continental ride report guys crash. It seems like every other ride one of them gets their legs all torn up. But not their hands or elbows. I've been wondering if they draw straws before the ride to see who has to take a dive for the team so they can get some epic bloody leg pictures. 

That aside, I love all the Rapha stuff I have. (A few jerseys, criterium gloves, winter tights, softshell jacket, touring shorts.) 

The only thing I didn't like were the fixed shorts. The fit/cut was all screwed up. Swrve make some knickers that fit me perfect, feel at least as nice, and cost less. The baselayers are the softest wool I've ever owned. They do stretch over time if you don't always wash them on warm or on hot every once in a while. The jerseys are great and fit me like they were tailored for my body. It's nice having a jersey that can be tight on your body but not feel like it's stretched over you like a latex glove. I think their sizing has changed once or twice within the last 3 years (just got bigger or smaller overall - can't remember which)

You can get it on sale but it takes patience and keeping track of who sells it (which is not obvious)


----------



## labmonkey526 (Aug 9, 2009)

Just got the soft shell jacket and winter tights. Both are excellent. The jacket is a step above and beyond. I wear it as an outer off the bike which is why I figured I could drop all that bank on it. The tights are quite nice. Overall quality is in line with the high end price point (e.g. Assos) 

I say spend your money on what you like and tell everyone else to stuff it. Seriously, who the heck cares-- or more appropriately, why? 

I'm sure everyone with a pro kit rides in the the pro peloton, oh wait, I have a pro kit. Damn it I'm a Fred, how'd that happen!?! Now, I'm on to custom made jerseys for the crew-- they are going to rock! (plus I'm writing the whole thing off!) Don't worry I'll wave to you as you pass me shouting "on your left!" Cheers.


----------



## Ken_Birchall (Apr 21, 2004)

by and large they're too expensive, I got the first catalog a few years ago and haven't looked at one seriously since then. I mean sorry but I've got better things to spend my money on


----------



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

limborider said:


> there are only guys in your regular ride group? my deepest sympathies.
> 
> but lets set aside riding for a moment.
> 
> ...


You cruise for chicks in your riding group? My deeper sympathies. And I'd rather look like something out of _Logan's Run_ than Eddy Merckx's gay doppelganger.  Kidding, kidding... Whatever floats your boat, I guess. 

Personally, I don't care for the look of Rapha- others do, good for them. To be honest, there's not a whole lot of cycling clothing made that I think of as particularly fashionable... Most design in the industry seems to me to be more about conveying an attitude than what actually looks good on someone. Sugoi looks fine, I suppose... Sort of non-commital, which suits me better than loudly proclaiming which niche subset of cycling I align myself with. 

That said, if a real designer jumped in the ultra high-end kit game and started doing something other than retro inspired jerseys in pinks and pastels, who knows- Maybe I'd reverse my thinking and spread around some dough to look good. Might make standing in line at Chipotle post-ride less embarrassing. Probably not, but perhaps...


----------



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

double post


----------



## 585opti (Nov 16, 2008)

OK, here goes... after wasting a lot of money over the years trying cycling clothing that performs well and looks good with a bit of style (not like downtown tokyo at night) I have assembled the following.

Rapha: Softshell and Stowaway Jackets, Long sleeve and WInter long sleeve sport wool jerseys, arm and leg warmers, summer gloves and winter hat. Everything is fantastic quality highly functional and looks great. Yes it costs a lot, then again will last a long time.

DeMarchi: Contour Plus bib shorts and bib tights. Great chamios and well made. Assos's for less IMO.

Assos: WInter glove set (the three glove kit) and winter shoe covers and toe covers. Tried gloves from Castelli, Gore and Craft. All except the Assos failed to keep my hands warm in cold wet winter weather.

Summer Jerseys: Still using Castelli. Some good stuff and the graphics are not too bad. May go to sport wool at some point.

Selling My Castelli Radiation Jacket and Craft WS Winter Jacket. Mediums if anyone is interested

May move to light sport wool for spring early summer too. Then again, I remember when my entire kit use to be all wool.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Some flaming to temper all the love...

Oh wow, so they sell a blazer? And for $550? I hope one of my friends would punch me for wearing a blazer while riding one of my bikes (I don't own a penny, which is the time when you SHOULD be wearing a blazer on a bike!)

And in the photo spread...it appears that while sporting a blazer you must ride...a track bike with track grips, you know, since it is so easy to get in the drops in a blazer.

And it also looks like Mr. Blazer has a brake. Does that ruin his 550 points of coolness? Well, not in this case, Rapha has you covered. Why? Oh, it appears that he's using a Delta brake. If this catches on it should be amusing to see people trying to score just front Deltas on fleabay.

I think it was the 2nd post in this thread where someone mentioned Abercrombie meets cycling. Yup. Their booth at the NAHBS this year actually made me not want to buy their stuff.

I'm all for high-end stuff that is well made and will last and works great...but $160 gloves that need instructions on how to remove them? And don't tell me they'll last so much longer than other gloves. I have gloves that are plenty old, still in great shape and cost 1/4 of that. 

I like the understated look of their jerseys, but their marketing campaign with the rock stars on bikes doesn't do it for me.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

And I think it speaks loudly about their image consciousness that none of their rock band dudes on bikes ever have helmets on. They seem to be constantly fighting an inner battle of form/function at Rapha.


----------



## illuminatus (Nov 12, 2007)

while i like rapha jerseys and jackets, their tailored jacket doesn't quite fit into their collection. it feel that it's more suitable for high wheeler riding.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

nayr497 said:


> Some flaming to temper all the love...
> 
> Oh wow, so they sell a blazer? And for $550? I hope one of my friends would punch me for wearing a blazer while riding one of my bikes (I don't own a penny, which is the time when you SHOULD be wearing a blazer on a bike!)
> 
> ...




is it silly? absolutely. is it any sillier than the guy on the assos site, or those two bozos wearing pearl izumi in the nashbar catalog? nah. personally, i like to dress well. i spend a good deal of money on clothes, because i like to. it makes sense to me that you have to pay more to have simple, stylish, functional clothes on the bike, because you need to pay more to have clothes like that off the bike. a road bike forum always seems to me like a strange place to criticize what people spend their leisure-money on, considering most of us have been in the situation of trying to explain why someone would spend 500-5000 dollars on a set of wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

That is the perfect bike to be riding while sportin' a $550 blazer.

tindrum - you are exactly right. Most of us spend amounts of money on cycling that would shock people. I actually like the look (and owner reports) of the Rapha stuff. I guess their marketing just bugs me. But, as you pointed out...yeah, that body builder Assos mannequin dude is pretty weird too!

Now...the Assos gal showing off the women's t-top bibs...she works on me


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Rapha rocks! I've got their fixed shorts...perfect!
________
CharmDoll live


----------



## terkonekto (Sep 22, 2005)

*Tried high and low end..*

I have tried Etxe Ondo, PI, Gore Bike Wear, Canari, Castelli, Descente, Swobo and Giordana. Etxe Ondo is right on; great fit, feel and material (of course got on sale) so I would buy their high end stuff. Of course I have two wool jerseys from Swobo and Canari, they are awesome (Canari I got for under $50) and I would not trade them for any high end brand. My other stuff right now are Desente and GBW. I think it all has to do with personal preference. Plus I am not skinny or hipster enough for Rapha or Assos.


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

The Rapha stuff looks great, and I've tried their stuff before. Their jersey's are nice, and their shorts aren't bad. Hell, their main bib short uses the Assos FI. Mille chamois.

However, I prefer the cut and overall design of Assos gear better. Their stuff just works better for me in every way, from the pocket placement of the SS.13 jersey to the choice of fabric they use in different parts of the jersey and their bibs. For racing and hard training rides, there simply isn't anything better.

Rapha makes great stuff that works about as well as anything else, but they're mainly a fashion show. I can dig that because off the bike, I'm almost always in some form of bespoke clothing, but on the bike I care more about function rather than how my kit looks. If my kit functions to my exact needs, AND it looks good, then that's just a pleasant benefit.

Doesn't change the fact that I still want a Rapha jersey, though.


----------



## metropolis (Mar 23, 2004)

I love their stuff; I haven't bought any of it b/c I can't afford it. I have to say I've never actually seen another cyclist wearing it on the road. What I do see are people wearing ugly club kits w/graphics printed on what appears to be low-end jerseys & shorts, those hideous "primal" jerseys, and out-of-shape guys in the latest pro kit. It's funny; these are the people who make fun of Rapha.

However like others have pointed out, other stuff is getting just as expensive. The nice Castelli bibs & shorts I've been getting are approaching Rapha prices so I might actually buy some Rapha stuff soon to try it.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Buy the Rapha stuff on sale. Competitive Cyclist and Studio Velo still have some things on sale right now.


----------



## light_monkey (Apr 27, 2005)

*bought Rapha bib...*



limba said:


> Buy the Rapha stuff on sale. Competitive Cyclist and Studio Velo still have some things on sale right now.


two of them, in fact, from Competitive Cyclist on sale. After the discounted price, it costs about the same as my higher-end Pearl Izumi bib. PI is good, but it's not in the same league. Rapha bib is SO comfortable. It's more comfortable than the long-sleeve jersey that I bought.

Normally I don't splurge on anything, but I'm making an exception on Rapha's basic cycling gears such as bibs, jerseys, and maybe one of their gloves, which my riding buddy loves so much.

Sometimes, though, I do feel funny wearing Rapha stuff while riding fairly pedestrian level Giant TCR for road and Motobecane hardtail for mountain.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

I'd feel like a tool knowing a good deal of my money went toward supporting a douchetastic marketing campaign. 
Wool is heavy enough without the added burden of justifying conspicuous consumption. 
If I can manage a ride in a $60 jersey and not find myself preoccupied with the jersey, then it's doing just fine, and I'm not one to squander a blessing.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

That's another thing that I don't get, people make fun of Rapha's marketing. I like looking at their photos and little movies. Did anyone watch their last video about the 1910 challenge? This thing is awesome.

http://www.rapha.cc/1910-challenge-movie


----------



## light_monkey (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm puzzled by why some have such a strong feelings against Rapha or French for that matter. Whatever...

On a separate note, my riding buddy likes his lower-end Castelli better than his Assos. My next bib probably will be lower-end Castelli. Same guy tells me that his Voler jersey are pretty good, so I'll be trying that too.

If I'm not mistaken, am I not paying partly for marketing on virtually every thing that we use?


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Holy cow! They have helmets on in that little film! Amazing. Normally helmets aren't quite cool enough for Rapha folks to wear.


----------



## just some rider (Sep 15, 2010)

Starter said:


> You cruise for chicks in your riding group? My deeper sympathies.


your preference for men not withstanding, i'm sure the Sugoi makes it easy for you. 



Starter said:


> And I'd rather look like something out of _Logan's Run_ than Eddy Merckx's gay doppelganger.


i think Logan's Run is giving your warped sense of "style" a bit too much credit. i was thinking more like some refugee from an 80s Elton John dance troupe. 

merckx appeared to have enough sense not to dress like Ziggy Stardust-goes-deep-sea-diving.













Starter said:


> To be honest, there's not a whole lot of cycling clothing made that I think of as particularly fashionable...


fashionable???

that rapha looks nice, is just a bonus. it's like, who bothers to ride because it's good for their health, allows them to eat whatever they want, or stay in shape? hopefully no one. cycling should just be fun. the rest if just a bonus. 

if you're shopping for cycling clothing because it's fashionable, you may want to sell the road bike for a "fixie" and model your kit after the MASH SF crew (you'll also need to start calling your riding group a crew). 





Starter said:


> Might make standing in line at Chipotle post-ride less embarrassing.


chipotle? that explains a lot.


----------



## turtleclimber (Oct 17, 2008)

buck-50 said:


> I think Rapha is something to pay attention to- Right now, their gear is ridiculously expensive.
> 
> BUT, it sells.
> 
> ...


I'll admit, the first time I saw a Rapha ad, I thought it was a joke advertisement. At least to me, what I read in it was "wear this and you will be cool." I especially disdained some of the non-helmeted rider pictures (sorry to go off topic).

However you have a great point in that people aren't always looking for the tech look. Myself included. I would really like a functional cycling jacket (wool, mmmm) that I could also wear out to dinner and not feel like I was screaming "Roadie" to everyone.

However reality is that we are a single income family and most of my gear is from Nashbar, ebay, last year's closeout or used. Fact is I have yet to spend over $1000 on a road bike, so on that scale any clothing for $100+ is just insane. 

Someone make a Rapha copy at half the price and lower quality and I may be in game...


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Rapha is having a huge sale right now and includes free shipping. It's still expensive stuff but now is the time to try/buy it if you're interested.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I bought a Rapha fall/spring jacket on clearance from my LBS. I have to say that it is my favorite jacket. Very nice and warm, fits like a glove, and is soft to the touch. Originally the jacket was close to $300 (definitely overpriced at this...), but I paid $90. I'm very happy with my purchase and I'm going to keep a lookout for more clearance goods such as this. 

They make very nice clothing, but whether or not it is worth it, is really in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Great quality stuff from Rapha. I love the team bibs and the jacket that I have is my "go to" piece when really cold.

Still find it funny that someone that will spend north of 4k on a bike or 1k on a set of wheels will not consider spending $150-$200 on a clothing item that makes the ride more enjoyable.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

I have had a Rapha soft shell jacket for a copule of years now. In twenty years of riding I have never had a better piece of cycling clothing. I actually wear it while mountain biking early in the mornings. One reason I love it is that it is the only company that actually makes a jacket that fits my long arms!


----------



## LS2379 (Nov 6, 2009)

How close to Assos sizing is the Rapha stuff? I like the look of their gear and love wool. I am 5''10" 145lb with a 30" waist and 38" chest. The size chart basically says I need small bibs and medium shirt. I wear a medium Assos bib, but a small in some other brands.


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

LS2379 said:


> How close to Assos sizing is the Rapha stuff? I like the look of their gear and love wool. I am 5''10" 145lb with a 30" waist and 38" chest. The size chart basically says I need small bibs and medium shirt. I wear a medium Assos bib, but a small in some other brands.


I think my Assos are a lil tighter than the Ralpha gear, not much though. I have mediums in both bibs and long sleeve jerseys.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Nice looking kit, Rapha.

The closest I have is that Bianchi "Fausto Coppi" trainer from Vintage Velos I got some ten years ago. Great for loungeing...

And where in southwestern Norway did you shoot this, DannyBoy? Close to Jøssingfjord?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*good looking stuff*

well made
outside of my price range
supports cyclocross

if I ever have heaps of extra cash I'd buy a ton of their stuff


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Yup, I have medium jerseys from Assos and Rapha. The Assos are a bit tighter.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

Cool has hell video. what a ride those gents' did.

I think the Rapha stuff is pretty cool. But everyone's "cool" is a little different.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Rapha is way out of my price range, but I think its fantastic stuff, and I appreciate some of the videos. I have one jersey the Tourmalet - commemorating my ride up it.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I just got one of their wool caps. Very warm and comfy, well made, looks ok. It was on sale at a shop. Everything else they make is outside of my price range, but most cycling stff is outside of my price range. I'm over it. Buy what you want.


----------

